# The perfect cock dimensions



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

Seeing @disillusioned autistic post about penis size has led to me having to make this thread. The perfect cock dimensions are anywhere from 7x5 to 8x6 
That’s it, quit the cope. Dicklets, aim for that and jelq yourself to it. If you’re young then mega dose zinc. 
Personally I’m aiming for 7.5x5 give or take. Any bigger than 6 inches girth and you can’t have blowjobs which is bad.


----------



## shimada (Oct 14, 2019)

Only nbpel matters


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Seeing @disillusioned autistic post about penis size has led to me having to make this thread. The perfect cock dimensions are anywhere from 7x5 to 8x6
> That’s it, quit the cope. Dicklets, aim for that and jelq yourself to it. If you’re young then mega dose zinc.
> Personally I’m aiming for 7.5x5 give or take. Any bigger than 6 inches girth and you can’t have blowjobs which is bad.


Sorry 6 *INCHES* of girth? Tfw when dick isnt 15 cm wide


----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 14, 2019)

Lowest iq thread


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 14, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Sorry 6 *INCHES* of girth? Tfw when dick isnt 15 cm wide


Width =/= girth. I think Shane Diesel has 6 inch girth, 6.5 at most and his dick isn't 15cm wide despite having the widest dick in porn.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Width =/= girth. I think Shane Diesel has 6 inch girth, 6.5 at most and his dick isn't 15cm wide despite having the widest dick in porn.


Yea thats the joke no one actually has a 15 cm wide dick. But all looksmaxxers should be jelqing for sure.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 14, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Yea thats the joke no one actually has a 15 cm wide dick. But all looksmaxxers should be jelqing for sure.


Tbh with the aspie levels on this site you never know who's actually joking or not


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 14, 2019)

Best is between 8x5.75 and 7x5. Any long in length and you will bottom out. Any any bigger in girth and you can’t do quickies or get head easily.


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

nelson said:


> Lowest iq thread


Kys dicklet coper. I might be low iq but you are low cm


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Kys dicklet coper. I might be low iq but you are low cm


Jfl at low cm


----------



## beyourself (Oct 14, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Best is between 8x5.75 and 7x5. Any long in length and you will bottom out. Any any bigger in girth and you can’t do quickies or get head easily.


*People seem to overestimate what a 6' circumference looks like. I do got troubles like a feeling of dryness etc., but not a big deal. Not that girthy as it sounds statistically, so I guess it's over for your average pencilcels if I take that into account *​


----------



## Fubarcel (Oct 14, 2019)

Wouldn't it be better to get fat grafts or something instead of jelqing? I don't think jelq gains are permanent.


----------



## Enlil (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Seeing @disillusioned autistic post about penis size has led to me having to make this thread. The perfect cock dimensions are anywhere from 7x5 to 8x6
> That’s it, quit the cope. Dicklets, aim for that and jelq yourself to it. If you’re young then mega dose zinc.
> Personally I’m aiming for 7.5x5 give or take. Any bigger than 6 inches girth and you can’t have blowjobs which is bad.


can you post a picture because i can't imagine that


----------



## Germania (Oct 14, 2019)

7x5 is the diclet cutoff, stop the cope


----------



## lmfao (Oct 14, 2019)

i have 7 inch girth, srs


----------



## Barry (Oct 14, 2019)

Need to revise estimates down.

8 x 6 is fucking massive. I found this autist way back on Tumblr who showed real pornstar measurements. After a quick look this seems to be his new site:









No Title


No Description




pornmeasurements.bdsmlr.com





The biggest dicks in porn are smaller than 8x6.

If you want blowjobs, anal and kinky sex, 8x6 will be too big for most girls. Most girls in porn don't enjoy the mandingo dicks, have to go slowly and can't get it in their mouths.

I dickmaxxed from 5x4.5 to 7.5x5.5 (Well, almost) and most porn stars aren't that size.

I'm not going to go much bigger. Maybe to 8 in length but no more girth. No point in dick ascending if you can't stick it in girls.

7.5 is legit far bigger than most guys in the world


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> Need to revise estimates down.
> 
> 8 x 6 is fucking massive. I found this autist way back on Tumblr who showed real pornstar measurements. After a quick look this seems to be his new site:
> 
> ...


So maybe 7x5 is ideal for balance between being big cocked (hung) and also being able to do all types of sex, etc?


----------



## Barry (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> So maybe 7x5 is ideal for balance between being big cocked (hung) and also being able to do all types of sex, etc?



Probably.

Remember real average dick is like 5 x 4.5. and it's a bell curve so half of all guys are less than that and most of the guys above 5x4.5 max out at no more than say 6x5.

in real life, 7x5 is easily going to be a big dick and assume you're going with girls who have less than ten partners, it will likely be the biggest she has been with.

people get brainwashed because they see the 1% online and think it's real life.

like guys on looksmax and incel sites who think you have to be 6'3 ripped with a six pack and a 8/10 face to be above average. 

you don't


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Seeing @disillusioned autistic post about penis size has led to me having to make this thread. The perfect cock dimensions are anywhere from 7x5 to 8x6
> That’s it, quit the cope. Dicklets, aim for that and jelq yourself to it. If you’re young then mega dose zinc.
> Personally I’m aiming for 7.5x5 give or take. Any bigger than 6 inches girth and you can’t have blowjobs which is bad.



And cant anal to


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> Probably.
> 
> Remember real average dick is like 5 x 4.5. and it's a bell curve so half of all guys are less than that and most of the guys above 5x4.5 max out at no more than say 6x5.
> 
> ...


How did you cockmaxx so well?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 14, 2019)

@dicklet4incher


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 14, 2019)

7.5 is perfect lenght and 6 is perfect grith. Why? Becouse it's long and wide enought to make foids suffering during deepthroats, and to destroy thier tight assholes.


----------



## Germania (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> I dickmaxxed from 5x4.5 to 7.5x5.5 (Well, almost) and most porn stars aren't that size.


Do a guide


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> 7.5 is perfect lenght and 6 is perfect grith. Why? Becouse it's long and wide enought to make foids suffering during deepthroats, and to destroy thier tight assholes.


You are not getting deep throated with a 6 inch girth sonny jim


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> You are not getting deep throated with a 6 inch girth sonny jim


wait a minute i will show you something


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> Probably.
> 
> Remember real average dick is like 5 x 4.5. and it's a bell curve so half of all guys are less than that and most of the guys above 5x4.5 max out at no more than say 6x5.
> 
> ...


i have a 7.2 inch dick with a little over 6 inches in girth and it doesnt feel big when i holding it in my hand so i think 8 is the sweet spot


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> @dicklet4incher


why are people always mentioning dicklet4incher is it to torture him further?


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> wait a minute i will show you something


pls dont


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> pls dont




He have giant cock idk how exactly but propably aroung 6in


Spoiler: porn alert












NO MERCY for my Throat - ROUGH Deepthroat and Facefucking - Shaiden Rogue


Oglądaj NO MERCY for my Throat - ROUGH Deepthroat and Facefucking - Shaiden Rogue na Pornhub.com, najlepszą stronę dla hardcore'owych porno. Pornhub jest domem dla najbogatszych filmów z Laseczki darmowe filmy w kategorii, ze wszystkimi najpopularniejszymi gwiazdami porno. Jeśli chcesz, aby...




pl.pornhub.com


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> He have giant cock idk how exactly but propably aroung 6in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: porn alert
> ...


i think i might acc be aspie about dick size if that is considered massive


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> He have giant cock idk how exactly but propably aroung 6in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: porn alert
> ...


Not 6 inch girth you fucking coomercel cumbrain autist


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> you fucking coomercel cumbrain autist


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Not 6 inch girth you fucking coomercel cumbrain autist


dude my 5.3 grith looks tiny, this is much bigger


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 14, 2019)

9


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> 9


4x4 is ideal tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> 4x4 is ideal tbh


Dick is cope. only face of a 6+ psl NA Guy with 6'5 height matter


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Oct 14, 2019)

6,3x 4,7 here. With a weird shape, the head is a lot larger than the dick, like 5,2 , my penis look like a mushroom


----------



## Germania (Oct 14, 2019)

is there a penis reduction? I am afraid that I will be too big with 8 inches soon


----------



## Barry (Oct 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> He have giant cock idk how exactly but propably aroung 6in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: porn alert
> ...



That dick isn't close to 6 inches in girth. 

Look at the link I posted earlier in the thread, then look at her hand.

Average woman's hand is 2.9 inches across. She could probably get 2 hands on his dick length-wise. It's between 6 and 7 long.

She can also easily wrap her hand around his dick and still have her fingers overlay.

Go find something that's 6 inches around (like a deodorant can) and you'll see you can't get your hands around it.

His girth is like 5.5 maximum.

The camera angle is set up to make the dick look bigger. 

You're looking at probably 6.5 x 5.5 

That is a big dick in real life, but it's nowhere near 8x6.

The biggest pornstars only have a 6 girth. Shane Diesel is like 6.5.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> That dick isn't close to 6 inches in girth.
> 
> Look at the link I posted earlier in the thread, then look at her hand.
> 
> ...


If diesel is 6.5 6 would be enough for me. Also there's many people here with big dicks propably they are not as rare as people think


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 14, 2019)

6 in girth is absolutely massive, I'm at 5.3-5.5ish depending on erection and getting blowjobs is already nearly impossible without teeth grating on your dick


----------



## vHenri (Oct 14, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Sorry 6 *INCHES* of girth? Tfw when dick isnt 15 cm wide


He means by circumference.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Oct 14, 2019)

An Italian porn actor, Omar Galanti, claims 22 cm of circumference. Jesus Christ, it's the circumference of my ankle!


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 14, 2019)

can you jelq a 1x1 to a 7x5


----------



## spark (Oct 14, 2019)

AsciugaVagine said:


> An Italian porn actor, Omar Galanti, claims 22 cm of circumference. Jesus Christ, it's the circumference of my ankle!


That is because they are frauding, he is not that big at all. All porn actors are frauding. Jason Luv claims a 10 inch dick when he has got 8 at the very most.


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> Shane Diesel is like 6.5



Around 4 SD above the average, the equivalent in height would be 7'2 lmao


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 14, 2019)

Isn't a 5 inch girth already almost small?


----------



## cardiologist (Oct 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Jfl at low cm


Just be high cm theory confirmed


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 14, 2019)

10x 8


----------



## ldar = cope (Oct 31, 2019)

Barry said:


> Need to revise estimates down.
> 
> 8 x 6 is fucking massive. I found this autist way back on Tumblr who showed real pornstar measurements. After a quick look this seems to be his new site:
> 
> ...


are you larping ?? What was your routine ?


----------



## wristcel (Oct 31, 2019)

brandon iron is said to have ideal cock


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> are you larping ?? What was your routine ?



not larping. routine here









Barry's Penis Enlargement Thread


Barry’s Penis Enlargement Guide A lot of people on .co and looksmax have asked me about how I got my penis enlargement gains and how they can stop worrying about their small penis and start carrying around a big dick. I started Penis enlargement sometime in 2018. I want to say it was the summer...




looksmax.org


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> not larping. routine here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Gebirgscel gtfih
horsedickpill him


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 3, 2019)

7 is pathetic. 10x9


----------

